# Kristina und Karissa Shannon Hugh Hefners new Twin Girlfriends



## General (9 Okt. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (10 Okt. 2008)

Der Alte Sack hat immer ein paar neue Hühner am Start.

Dankeschön.


----------



## dasheavy (10 Okt. 2008)

pfui sehn die scheiße aus.Ich dachte immer der steht auf Titten aber da is ja nix dran


----------



## CEBE2008 (11 Nov. 2008)

Nee, da ist ja wirklich nichts dran! Entweder sucht sich der ´Heff´ ein paar neue oder er lässt wenigstens mal ein paar Implantate springen...


----------



## romanderl (23 Dez. 2008)

irgendwie sind die thumbs falsch verlinkt... die gehen nämlich auf: 
http://www.celebboard.net/register.php
kann dass bitte jemand richtig stellen?


----------



## atumblaze (24 März 2010)

Hammer gut, THX...


----------

